# The One Thirty Continued



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha, first tank journal on the new BCA! Thanks to Nicklfire for getting the new site up so fast.

Here are some pics that I had posted before the crash.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

*The Sanding is Done!*

I finally finished prettying up the stand for the 130 tonight. I skinned it with some white pine and sanded it to perfection. I went for the clean look on this one, and I'm loving the results.

Black stain tomorrow. I think I'll find some rails and put sliding doors on this stand.

...and cleaning. I have the dustiest apartment of anyone you know


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I love the look of it. Canèt wait to see when it is painted.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, your apt. is fairly dusty and I saw it before the construction too.. J/K Matt ! Stand is looking sweet. Nice, clean and the edge detail, dude.. you artist. I got a tank warming present that you might be interested in. I picked up some juvie blue zebra cichs and now I'm freaking out because they'll probably out-grow my 20's and 30's in a couple of months. Want? Free? 3 of em, lemme know as I know you'd care for these guys best right now and I'd like nothing better then to see them in a larger tank.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait to get this thing in action.

This place has never been as dusty as it is right now! If the neighbors hated power tools tonight, I'm not going to be making any friends with the vacuum tomorrow 

I'd love to get those blue zebras, they'd be an awesome addition! Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
That's a great looking stand!!!
I'm to ashamed to show mine now... Thanks man. 

I'd leave it natural because you did such a great sand job.
Black is nice though, so much more modern looking.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Ey you bet.. PM me if ever you're in the South Surrey area. Likewise, I'll PM you if I'm around yours. They're about 1-1.5 inch right now eating crushed flakes, bloodworms and sometimes pellets. I'm around Surrey in the evenings during weekdays and most weekends. Around Richmond during the work day.

Lemme know.

Best of luck with the project and thank god I don't live 1 floor down from you. 



Sargasso said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to get this thing in action.
> 
> This place has never been as dusty as it is right now! If the neighbors hated power tools tonight, I'm not going to be making any friends with the vacuum tomorrow
> 
> I'd love to get those blue zebras, they'd be an awesome addition! Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll let you know for sure! Thanks again 

Hahaha, I was kidding about the noise, this is THE most soundproof building I've ever lived in. It's unbelievable, I can blast music in the studio so loud that I can't hear myself speak, and it'll be a low, tolerable volume in the living room. No sound makes it from there to the halls.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks really nice, u have done areally a nice job on the sanding... looks nice and smooth


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn that's a sweet @$$ tank too!!!
I guess I can skin my stand to make it look better.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Finished the last coat of stain tonight!

I'm about to go to bed after doing Monday morning with some European clients, but there's always time to post


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce looking stand. Can't wait to see it all come together


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice job! How do you find the Minwax combined stain/polyurethane? I like the ease of the one step, but I found even coverage to be a bit more difficult than doing stain and poly in two steps.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Amazing how just a bit of stain can make it look professional! Makes me want to re-think about not finishing my two stands


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice work...looking forward to seeing it when it's all done , stocked tank and all.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I can't wait to stock this thing up either! Yesterday I set aside 5 Frontosa from IPU 

I found the Minwax worked well, it was a little trickier to get coverage, but after 2 (liberal) coats, I'm really satisfied with the results.

The tank is full of dechlorinator right now, and I'm planning a rockfinding expedition for Saturday. I plan to have everything running this weekend.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Almost there...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, with a new tank setup full of new water, I would make sure you got enough dechlorinator and also a nice strong powerhead in there to really stir up that water to break down the chlorine. A few people here have high some fish losses due to the recent high chlorine content of our local water.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah, with a new tank setup full of new water, I would make sure you got enough dechlorinator and also a nice strong powerhead in there to really stir up that water to break down the chlorine. A few people here have high some fish losses due to the recent high chlorine content of our local water.


Yeah, for sure. I've got two powerheads running right now, and a 5x dose of dechlorinator. I used chlorine to sterilize the tank, and I'm not taking any chances. I'll have to replace this water in a few days, refill with water, put some treatment in, and let it sit for a few days. Then it's time to jump start the cycle with some sponge drippings and water from the 27 gallon


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking wicked man!!!
Can't wait to see it stocked.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, did a great job on the stand. Any plans to put in doors to silence the FX5?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope to put some rails and sliding doors on this stand, but I haven't started shopping yet. I may use light material for the doors, and make a plywood box to put over the FX5 if it's too noisy, it'd be easy to dampen sound with a couple of blankets packed in. I wonder if that would be a problem for the filter though? Could it get too hot?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The FX5 does throw off a little heat but really its not that loud at all. It is noticeable as its not whisper quiet like the Eheims. I think alot of it may be how you pack the media too as alot of the sound is from waterflow. I also find that sometimes alot of the sound is from the vibrations from the FX5 resonating inside the stand. I put some foam underneath the FX5 and that helped isolate the vibrations quite a bit too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> The FX5 does throw off a little heat but really its not that loud at all. It is noticeable as its not whisper quiet like the Eheims. I think alot of it may be how you pack the media too as alot of the sound is from waterflow. I also find that sometimes alot of the sound is from the vibrations from the FX5 resonating inside the stand. I put some foam underneath the FX5 and that helped isolate the vibrations quite a bit too.


I agree about the heat and noise. I'll have to try the foam trick. I don't like it that it's 2 or 3 times louder than my Eheim. I was thinking of putting some sound insulation inside the doors of the stand to fix that problem.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'll find some 1/2" or 1/4" black foam and put it under the FX5 to start.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Use a piece of carpet underlay under the filter, you can find scraps of it around construction sites right after the builder puts carpeting in the house or condos. Works great to deaden the sound.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

